# Grease traps



## bldginsp (Oct 28, 2010)

Posted also on the VBCOA website, the P&D Institute recommends that dishwashers are not to be installed on the same grease trap that connects to the three compartment sink but to have their own installed.  How do other jurisdictions handle this.  Also we don't allow the third compartment, the sanitizer compartment, to run thru the grease trap but discharge thru an open hub waste receptor.  What do you do?


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 28, 2010)

We allow everything to flow into a single trap, but, I can see the point of the recommendation, and your own rule concerning the sanitizer compartment.

I never considered the matter until reading your post.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 28, 2010)

*2009 UPC*

*1014.1.3 **Food Waste Disposal Units and Dishwashers. *Unless specifically required or permitted by the Authority Having Jurisdiction, no food waste disposal unit or dishwasher shall be connected to or discharge into any grease interceptor. Commercial food waste disposers shall be permitted to discharge directly into the building's drainage system.

As an AHJ with approval of public works we have allowed low tempeture dishwashers to dicharge into the grease interceptor


----------



## mark handler (Oct 28, 2010)

Jobsaver

If you are not in UPC world

You might want to look at IPC 2006 1003.5


----------



## mark handler (Oct 28, 2010)

This article should help in understanding FOG disposal requirements based on the 200*6 UPC.*

http://bcodes.infopop.cc/groupee_files/attachments/4/8/7/48710245441/48710245441_FOG_article.pdf?ts=4CC990AD&key=D66BEB84DDF5704EBA3D2CC0680F68A4&referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fbcodes.infopop.cc%2Feve%2Fforums%2Fa%2Fga%2Ful%2F58710245441%2FFOG_article.pdf


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Mark


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Mark Handler for the info!

pc1


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 28, 2010)

mark handler said:
			
		

> JobsaverIf you are not in UPC world
> 
> You might want to look at IPC 2006 1003.5


Thanks Mark.

The IPC established a requirement for a solids interceptor upstream from the grease trap for a food waste grinder, 1003.3.2, but does not make a distinction anywhere I can find for isolating dishwasher or sanitizor compartment discharge. I haven't yet read the UPC document you cited, but am assuming the main thrust of the topic of this thread concerns excessive water temperature melting the grease trapped, creating unwanted flow downstream of the grease trap.

Anyway, thanks for the info. We have our own sewer system and are always looking for ways to combat grease.


----------



## bldginsp (Oct 28, 2010)

I have watched our utility department spend thousands of dollars by replace sewer lines due to grease from restaurants from pre building code era when a simple grease trap would have avoided the whole mess.  We use the IPC here and require the mop sink, floor drains located in the kitchen; the dishwasher and food grinder after first going thru a solids interceptor, and the two compartments.  One of the biggest problems we have is getting the plumber to install the correct GPM and retention trap.


----------



## Mac (Oct 28, 2010)

Food waste is considered one of the single greatest source of FOG, so I always require dishwashers to have a screen at the outlet, and be connected to the trap or interceptor. Guess how the staff cleans the exhaust system filters? Yep, run them through the dishwasher!

Just prior to a major remodel, our biggest food service had a major grease backup that caused a mess in our sewer system and the kitchen. Plans were revised to include a 1000 gal interceptor, and they will be glad they did - easier maintenance, and pretty much fool-proof operation.


----------

